# Can't Find Craftsman Router Base Plate



## DucatiTorrey (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, i am building my first router table, and need a flush mount blas plate for my router,

i have the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed Base Router with Electronic Feedback Control, 11 amp router

it has three evenly spaced holes to mount

so, i need a plate, and im really really new to this, any help you can give would amazing


thanks

jim:yes2:


----------



## DucatiTorrey (Oct 4, 2009)

someone mentioned this site
www .oak -park.com

any word on them? they seem unsure about craftsman routers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You will not find one drilled out for your router,it's to new, so to say you will need to drill one out,,easy stuff use the one on the router now for the pattern..

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

make the item below to line up the plate to your router..

a bolt that you cut off some of the threads and the head and cut a disk out of some 1/8" plastic that is held in place with a nuts to the bolt..use a hole saw to make the disk..


I just made two for me just for kicks,see below, took about 30 mins. to make two of them..
1 3/8" and 1 3/4" size..

Below you will also see a simple jig to get the hole saw cut outs right on the button..
They need to be true and dead on, hole saw them out just a little bit bigger then sand them down to the true size. 

NOTE------if you make one besure the bolt you use is a true 1/4" ,many bolts now days are under size with rolled threads,,you don't want to wipe out the router collet nut by using a smaller bolt..

=========



DucatiTorrey said:


> Hey everyone, i am building my first router table, and need a flush mount blas plate for my router,
> 
> i have the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed Base Router with Electronic Feedback Control, 11 amp router
> 
> ...


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jigs:
Great tip on the plate centering tool, and the sanding jig as well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom

The jig can be used on many things like toy wheels,etc.just about anything you want it to be the same size..or smoooooooth 

The line up pin is so simple, it's almost fool proof and works on almost all routers..

The cone point set screws in the picture are used to put in marks to drill the holes for the mounting holes,,,you can make your own with standard set screws ,chuck them in a drill and grind the cup point to a sharp point...then screw them in the router base and use the line up tool and tap the base with a hammer and you have the marks on dead center to drill the holes out..  no guess work...I do recommend drilling the holes a little bit bigger than they need to be so you can move the base plate around to line it up.. 



======

===



Twill57 said:


> Jigs:
> Great tip on the plate centering tool, and the sanding jig as well.


----------

